# Miami Vaulted Ceiling Insulation (need to seal?)



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Post up some pictures and post back a cliff notes version. You will get more feedback.

I read the whole thing but you are not going to like my answer.

Doing is right is rarely the cheapest route from the outset but will cost you less in the long run.

I would use a combination of rigid foam, spray foam, and batt insulation.


----------



## ShenAmateur (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks for the response, and sorry for the delay.

Here are some pictures:

First one is a view of the overall scope of how the roof looks.
Second is a closer view of the same, can see the open area between concrete and joists/sheathing.
Third is of one of the joists that runs along the wall, again can see the gap.

I assumed I was going to have to seal it, and was thinking/assuming I'd be going the same route you mentioned.

From what I've seen, it seems like the best way to do this (to immitate entirely spray foam insulating/sealing) is attach foam board that is cut to fit basically snugly in between the joists on its own, tape sealing the seams between each foam board and the next, then sealing the gaps between the foam boards and the joists on either side (as well as gaps between wall and ceiling, etc) with spray foam, is this correct? 

And then the batt insulation would be attached at the ends of the joists like normal with the drywall then on top?

Also, would I need to secure the foam board first with plastic cap nails or adhesive of some kind?

What other way would be to do it?

Thanks for your time and help.


----------



## ShenAmateur (Jun 29, 2014)

Here's a drawing of what I'm talking about.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

That should work.

Be sure to used foil faced iso (facing up toward the roof) when you make your vent.

http://www.finehomebuilding.com/how-to/articles/a-crash-course-in-roof-venting.aspx


----------

